# 1st Shots to Share



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

This is mainly a test to see if using Google+ Photos works to share online. Both of these were taken on my GF5.









Using my Vivatar lens in macro mode.








Long exposure with my Canon FL 55-135mm lens at 55mm.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Really like that first one. That is totally my style of shooting!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The flower really does stand out


----------



## Ablian (Mar 29, 2013)

Hmm That's really good work which you have done here. Is it your first experience in photography?? If yes than i must say you did a great job specially in natural picture of flower.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Nope, not my 1st experience. I've always enjoyed shooting, but didn't get a nice camera until I got a used Canon AE-1 in the late 90's. I stopped shooting after getting divorced, and then film just got hard to find, and too costly to buy and develop. At the beginning of this year I got a Panasonic GF5 micro four thirds camera on a killer sale, and have been playing with it since. I'm saving up to buy some more glass, native and adapted, to widen my playing field.


----------



## Ablian (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for reply and sorry to say that its your first experience.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Ablian said:


> Thanks for reply and sorry to say that its your first experience.


Um, Did you read what I said? This _is not_ my 1st experience. Ive been shooting for over 2 decades.


----------

